# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Aml

## sensaispike

Has anyone used AML lately?

Last info I had on them was back in 2014, at which point they appeared to be g2g.

Thanks gents.

----------


## LillyWhites

I've used AML for several years. Just received a shipment Sept. 2020. Always good quality.

----------

